

Functional javascript in one page - alifaziz
http://osteele.com/sources/javascript/functional/

======
josteink
This works, but it still looks dirty, mostly due to javascript's lack of
concise lambda-syntax.

If you want to use a functional language, it would seem more fitting to create
an actual functional language with actual list comprehension, something
javascript is ridiculously weak at, and so on.

Ofcourse that would then have to be compiled into something which runs in the
browser. Another argument for web-bytecode I guess.

Edit: To not just throw hot air around, I tried doing something similar (with
typing on top!) during a weekend long long ago. I wasn't happy about the
result, but I left the code online.

For those curious about my take on the same problem:
<http://code.kjonigsen.net/js/spicejs/test.html>

You'll have to view the source to see how it works, and open the web-developer
console to see the output.

~~~
tincholio
I haven't tried this yet, but it would seem like a good option: <http://uu-
computerscience.github.com/uhc-js/>

------
tikhonj
"In one page" is pretty meaningless if you make the page arbitrarily long :P

That said, it's a nice reference for a nice library.

------
Detrus
I think this is one of the inspirations for underscore.js

------
meric
Seems awesome. I wonder if there is performance penalty for compiling the
string partial functions though. e.g. '>2'.

~~~
raganwald
They are cached, so if you use one in a recursion or iteration, you only take
one hit. For maximal faux-lispiness, consider building the strings, e.g. Using
CoffeeScript's string interpolation to insert literals.

